# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Lajme nga mjekesia

## Asteroid

*Sekreti per te jetuar me mire dhe me gjate? Mos te kesh frike nga pleqeria*

Kush eshte optimist se po arrin plakja,i zgjatet jeta dhe 7 vjete e gjysem te tjera. Ky eshte rezultati i kerkime te bera nga Yale University,dhe publikuar ne _Journal of Personality and Social Psychology_,revista e  shoqates se psikologeve amerikane.. Ekipi i eksperteve beri kerkime ne jeten e 660 burrave dhe grave ne Ohio over 50 vjeç. Moshat e vdekjes se pjesemarreve u krahasua me pergjigjet qe ata vete ata kishin dhene ne nje test te bere 23 vjet me para. Rezultati:bindja e krijuar qe pleqeria do  te thote vetem rrudha,dhe humbje te vetekontrollit influencon negativisht mbi deshiren per te jetuar. Ne te kundert, te shikosh me qetesi dhe optimizem vitet qe kalojne ka nje efekt te mire ne shendetin tone. Sidomos  - shkruajne autoret e kerkimit - efekti i ketij optimizmi rezulton me i rrendesishem sesa te mbash te ulet nivelin e kolesterolit dhe te presionit te gjakut, qe dhurojne 4 vjete jete me shume, dhe me i rrendesishem se ushtrimet fizike dhe lenia e duhanit,nga te cilat perfitojme vetem 1 deri ne 3 vjet.

----------


## Asteroid

Terapi vetem me nje klik te mouse. Ne USA ka shperthyer moda e mjekut online dhe amerikanet i besojne gjithmone e me shume shendetin e tyre keshillave te dhena nga Interneti.
Nje kerkim i publikuar ne *Jama*, revista e mjekeve amerikane, mbasi ekzaminoi 25 site web ne gjuhen angleze dhe  spanjishte mbi kater semundje: kancer ne gjoks, azma e femijeve, depresion dhe obezitet. Sipas rezultateve te sondazhit,informacionet ne sitet anglisht ishin midis 75 dhe 91% te sakta , ndersa ne sitet ne spanjisht ishin midis 53 dhe 96% .
Informacioni mjekesor ne Internet  shpjegon Sam Karp, zedhenesi i *HealthCare Foundation*, nje nga grupet private qe filluan keto kerkime - ka bere shume perparime. Por jo te gjitha sitet arrin te mbajne te njejtin standart dhe te jene te besueshem dhe te sigurte.
Ne seksionin drejtuar pacienteve,ja dhe keshillat e eksperteve amerikane per tu orientuar ne Internet: te flasesh me mjekun tend, ti kerkosh keshilla qe ne cfare sitesh te kontrollosh; te kontrollosh te dhenat mbi ate qe publikon artikujt;te kontrollosh qe eshte i autorizuar nga ndonje organizate shkencore qe ben vizita virtuale.

----------


## Asteroid

Kafeja pa kafeine mund te rrise rrezikun e artritit reumatizmal te grate. Te ky konkluzion arriten dy studime te pavarura te prezantuara ne nje seminar ne San Francisco nga *American College of Rheumatology*. Kerkimi i pare i bere nga *Univerty of Alabama (Usa)*, studioj 31000 gra te moshes nga 55 deri 65 vjeç. Dhe u zbulua qe grate qe pinin kater filxhane kafe (pa kafeine) ne dite kishin dy here me shume mundesi qe tu shfaqej kjo semundje.Kush konsumonte kafe normale (me kafeine) nuk kishte ndonje rrezik te madh dhe kush pinte tre filxhane caj kishte 60% mundesi me pak per te zhvilluar semundjen.Kerkimi tjeter i bere nga *Boston University (Usa)* mbi 64000 gra me ngjyre tregoi qe 1 filxhan kafeje (pa kafeine) ne dite e katerfishon rrezikun e artritit reumatizmal. Nen akuze,sipas tyre, produktet industriale te perdorura ne procesin e rafinimit.

----------


## Asteroid

Dy vajza binjake të lindura të bashkuara u dërguan javën e kaluar nga një fshat i thellë malor në veri të Perusë për në kryeqytetin Lima, ku mjekët do të studiojnë mundësinë e ndarjes së tyre. Mjeku pediatër Aldo Manrique, që kujdeset për to thotë se dy foshnjet janë të bashkuara në gjoks dhe në bark. Secila prej tyre ka zemrën dhe mushkritë e veta, por zorrët duket se i kanë të përbashkëta. Dy binjaket mbahen tani në një inkubator në spitalin e fëmijëve në Lima. Mjekët thonë se po studiojnë nëse ekziston mundësia e kryerjes së një operacioni për shkëputjen, pa rrezikuar jetën e tyre.

----------


## Asteroid

Njerëzit kanë një numër tiparesh të përbashkëta me majmunin, por ata ndahen nga njëri tjetri edhe nga disa karakteristika kyçe, një prej të cilave është aftësia për të folur. Në fakt, shumë shkencëtarë besojnë se të folurit ka qënë një nga parakushtet për zhvillimin e kulturës njerëzore. Megjithatë, si dhe kur u zhvillua gjuha askush nuk mund të thotë gjë me saktësi. Por rezultatet e një studimi botur këto ditë në revistën Nature mund të ndihmojë në zgjidhjen e këtij misteri. Shkencëtarët thonë se kanë zbuluar një ndryshim të thellë midis variantit njerëzor të gjenit i njohur si FOKSP2 që lidhet me të folurin dhe variantet e gjetura tek majmunët. Ky ndryshim, thonë ata, tregon se gjeni FOKSP2 ka qënë objekt seleksionimi natyror gjatë procesit të evolucionit që i dha mundësi njeriut të kontrollojë lëvizjet e gojës dhe laringut, një aftësi që majmunëve u mungon. Shkencëtarët thonë se ky proces mund të ketë filluar 200 mijë vjet më parë, afërsisht në kohën e shfaqjes për herë të parë të njeriut me tiparet anatomike që ka sot.

----------


## Asteroid

Akunpuktura është një shkencë ekzakte e njohur vetëm nga ata që kanë mësuar rreth këtij arti të lashtë. Akunpuktura që do të thotë pikë shtypjeje, bazohet në parimin se trupi përmban ngarkesa elektrike pozitive dhe negative që janë të lidhura me njëra tjetrën. 

Ushtrimi i shtypjes mbi këto pika ndihmon në lehtësimin e dhimbjeve dhe përtëritjen e energjisë në pjesët përkatëse të trupit. 

Tani nepërmejt nje paisjeje të re celuloide mjekët janë në gjendje të përcaktonjne pikat e ndjeshmërisë trupore. Midis të tjerash, akunpunktura përdoret edhe kundër urisë, por efektet mund të jenë të përkohëshme. 

Gjithashtu, ekspertët thonë se personat me dhimbje të mëdha duhet pa tjetër të këshillohen me mjekët. Akunpuktura, thonë ata nuk rekomandohet për mjekimin e njerëzve që kanë tumor në tru, as për ata me sëmundje neurologjike, dhe as për gratë shtatzana.

----------


## Asteroid

Kërkimet e reja tregojnë se përfshirja e rregullt e perimeve në dietën ushqimore mund të ndihmojë në parandalimin e sëmundjes së Alcajmerit dhe kjo për arsye se këto ushqime janë të pasura me vitaminë E. 

Por në studimin e botuar këto ditë në revistën e shoqatës amerikane të mjekësisë, jepen të dhënat më të qarta të një lidhjeje midis kësaj vitamine dhe Alcajmerit. Studimi u krye për të parë në se marrja e ushqimeve antioksiduese mund të pakësojë rrezikun e prekjes nga sëmundja. 

Shkencëtarët vëzhguan 815 persona mbi 65 vjeç, që nuk kishin ndonjë shenjë të sëmundjes. Gjatë studimit, pjesmarrësve iu bënë pyetje rreth llojit të ushqimeve që merrnin. 

Pas afro 4 vjetësh pjesmarrësit në studim iu nënshtruan një ekzaminimi mjekësor dhe 131 prej tyre u diagnostikuan me sëmundjen e Alcajmerit. Shumica e tyre i përkisnin grupit që nuk përdornin rregullisht perime në dietën e tyre ushqimore. 

Ndër ushqime të pasura me vitaminë E janë drithrat, nënprodhimet e tyre, perimet, arrat, bajamet, farërat e ndryshme dhe vaji i ullirit

----------


## Asteroid

Një studim i botuar në revistën mjekësore të New Englandit hedh poshtë mendimin e krijuar se marrja e kontraceptivëve në formë tabletash bëhet shkak për kancerin e gjirit tek gratë. 

Ekspertët thonë se studimi i ri tregon bindshëm se marrja e kontraceptivëve nëpërmjet gojës në formë tabletash nuk shton aspak rrezikun e kancerit të gjiri. 

Në studim u përfshinë mbi 9 mijë nga mosha 35 deri në 64 vjeç. Llogaritet se rreth 80 përqind e grave amerikane kanë përdorur tableta kontraceptivë të paktën një herë gjatë jetës së tyre. 

Në studim thuhet se marrja e kontraceptivëve në formë tabletash mund të pakësojë edhe mundësinë e prekjes nga kanceri i vezoreve. Madje shkencëtarët parashikojnë se përdorimi i tabletave kontraceptivë do të ndikojë në uljen 30 përqind të rasteve të cancerit të vezoreve tek gratë në Shtetet e Bashkuara gjatë pak viteve të ardhëshme.

----------


## Asteroid

Person i verbër dhe çuditërisht ai është në gjendje të ngas makinën. Jens është pajisur me një aparat i cili e lejon atë të shohë. Një pjesë e aparatit është lidhur me trurin e tij ndërsa pjesa tjetër me një kompjuter. 

Mjeku Bill Dobelle, shpikësi i aparatit, thotë se ai përdor stimulantë elektrikë për të ri aktivizuar shqisat e të parit tek të verbërit. 

Kjo teknologji ndodhet ende në fazat fillestare, por shkencëtarët besojnë se kjo do të bëhet teknologjia së ardhmes në fushën e luftës kundër verbimit.

----------


## Asteroid

Ushtrimet fizike mund të ndihmojnë në trajtimin e depresionit. Por megjithëse shumica e neurologëve janë dakord se një jetë aktive ndihmon, pak prej tyre janë gati të rekomandojnë ushtrimet fizike si alternativë ndaj ilaçeve antidepresive dhe formave të tjera terapike. 

Kjo për arsye se shumë studime në këtë fushë nuk kanë arritur në ndonjë përfundim të caktuar. Por përse njerëzit ndihen më mirë pas një vrapi në natyrë apo pas ushtrimeve fizike. 

Kjo, thonë mjekët, duket se ka një numër arsyesh, përfshi rritjen e nivelit të substancave kimike në tru, krahas ndryshimit të stilit të jetesës që mund të rezultojë kur një person bëhet fizikisht aktiv.

----------


## Asteroid

Ndërsa numri i faqeve kompjuterike mbi çështje mjekësore vazhdon të rritet, gjithnjë e më shumë njerëz drejtohen nga interneti për këshilla mjekësore. Kjo ka shtuar edhe shqetësimet rreth dëmeve të mundëshme si pasojë e informatave të pasakta ose si pasojë e interpretimit të gabuar të informacionit mjekësor. 

Mjeku Alehandor Jadad dhe grupi i shkencëtarëve pranë universitetit të Torontos studiuan mbi 1500 raste dhe vunë re se si pasojë e përdorimit të gabuar të informacionit mjeksor një person i prekur nga kanceri kishte gjetur vdekjen pas përdorimit të një ilaçi që siç e kishte kuptuar ai, shëronte kancerin, ndërsa dy raste të tjera kishin të bënin me gra shtatëzëne, barra e të cilave përfundoi në dështim, si pasojë e keq interëpretimit të këshillave mjekësore të mara nga një faqe kompjuterike. 

Mjekët paralajmërojnë se për një pacient që kërkon informata në internet hapi i parë kryesor është të këshillohet me mjekun.

----------


## Asteroid

Nga provat në laborator del se majmunët ka gjasa të jetojnë shumë gjatë e pa u prekur nga kanceri, diabeti e sëmundje të zemrës. Dhe kjo për arsye se dieta e tyre ushqimore është pakësuar me një të tretën. 

Mjekja Julie Mattison e Institutit Kombëtar mbi Plakjen në Washington thotë se rezultatet e deri tanishme janë të mahnitëshme. Tek majmunët vihet re se sa më të pakta të jenë kaloritë ushqimore që marrin aq më gjatë jetojnë dhe më pak gjasa kanë ata për tu prekur nga sëmundje të ndryshme. 

Por shkencëtarët paralajmërojnë se kjo që ndodh me majmunët nuk duhet pritur të ndodhë edhe me njerëzit. Dihet se mbi 10 milionë amerikanë vuajnë nga anoreksia dhe shrregullime të tjera ushqimore, Mjekët thonë se nëse këta pacientë mendojnë se mosngrënia do ti bënte ata të jetonin më gjatë, kjo do të ishte shkatërrim.

----------


## Asteroid

Shkencëtarët thonë se ushqimi i foshnjeve me qumësht gjiri gjatë nëntë muajve të parë të jetës së tyre i bën ata më inteligjentë kur rriten. 

Studimi u botua në revistën e shoqatës amerikane të mjekësisë. Duke mbështetur rezulatet e kërkimeve të tyre të mëparëshme se qumështi i gjirit shton zgjuarsinë, shkencëtarët thonë se rritja e kësaj inteligjence varet nga numri i muajve që njeriu është ushqyer me qumësht gjiri gjatë periudhës së foshnjërisë. 

Kjo doli nga studimi dhe vëzhgimi i më shumë se 1 mijë e 500 grave që nga periudha e shatzanisë deri në kohën kur fëmijët e tyre arritën moshën 30 vjeçare. Shkencëtarët citojnë disa arsye që personat e ushqyer me qumësht gjiri gjatë 9 muajve të parë të foshnjërisë kanë një shkallë më të lartë inteligjence se sa të tjerët. 

Për shembull, thonë ata, qumështi i gjirit përmban acide yndyrnash që ndihmojnë në zhvillimin e qelizave të trurit, dhe se këto acide mungojnë tek qumështi i lopës ose ai i përgatitur sipas formulave ushqimore farmaceutike. 

Dhe së dyti është faktori psikologjik, pasi dihet që nëna e cila mban foshnjen në gji për 9 muaj veç ushqimit i jep fëmijës edhe përkujdesin dhe përgëdheljet, të cilët mjekët i quajnë faktorë që forcojnë lidhjet nënë-fëmijë dhe me ndikime mjaft pozitive pas moshës së fëmijërisë.

----------


## Asteroid

Nje zoteri anglez i semure nga nje semundje e çuditshme: tingulli i cdo lloj zileje perfshire dhe zilen e ores ishin te mjaftueshem qe t'i ndalonin rrahjet e zemres. Por per Allan Todd, ky eshte  emri i pacientit te pa fat, 63 vjeç, 'viktime' qe prej 40 vjetesh e kesaj semundje te çuditshme erdhi momenti i sherimit.Mjeket e Newcastle e 'sheruan', fale nje pacemaker qe ndihmon muskulin kardiak te 'riaktivizohet'. Todd, qe punonte nje hotel dhe tani eshte ne pension, per vite me rradhe duhet te kete perdorur ndonje menyre me te embel per tu zgjuar duke pare qe tringellima e ziles mund ti shkaktonte nje humbje ndjenjash 30 sekondeshe. Mbas kesaj gjendje te fiketi, gjate se ciles zemra e tij pushonte se rrahuri, duhet te kalonin disa ore para se ai te ishte ne gjendje te fliste dhe te levizte.
Me kalimin e kohesh atij i binte te fiket shume shpesh,derisa Todd,shume i alarmuar, iu drejtua mjekeve ne Newcastle, qe i vendosen nje pacemaker urgjence.Ky aparat aktivizohet ne momentin qe zemra ndalon,duke bere qe te filloje perseri te rrahe. ''Nuk do te isha ketu sot pa ndihmen e tyre'',thote Todd,qe per here te pare kur i kishte ndodhur kjo anomali ishte 23 vjeç.Vete mjeket e quajne mrekulli faktin qe ai eshte akoma gjalle. Sipas kirurgeve,tani Todd mund te veje zilen per tu zgjuar pa asnje rrezik

----------


## Asteroid

Syri i majte ka me shume kapacitet,ne krahasim me syrin e djathte,qe te kuptoje emocionet e atyre qe na shikojne. 
Kjo gje e veçante e syrit te majte u konstatua nga nje studim i American Academy of Neurology. 
Syri i majte eshte i lidhur me "qendren e e mocioneve" te sistemit nervor, pra me anen e djathte te trurit,dhe kjo e lejon te dalloje tipin e emocioneve te atyre qe kemi perballe duke vezhguar fytyren e tyre.

----------


## Asteroid

*Komuniteti mjekesor europian beri te ditur zyrtarisht ekzistencen e rastit te pare me "superinfeksion nga Hiv". Behet fjale per nje te semure sieropozitiv qe eshte infektuar na nje infeksion i dyte i te njejtes semundje por nga nje variant i ndryshem. 
Ky rast perforcon keshillat e mjekeve per te praktikuar seks te sigurte edhe midis personave qe jane sieropozitiv. Jo vetem per kete, por ne rast se nje superinfeksion nga Hiv mund te perhapet,atehere kjo do te jete nje pengese me shume per te zhvilluar nje vaksine efikase.
Pacienti, nje burre 38 vjeç qe kishte reaguar mjaft mire ndaj trajtimeve mjekesore anti-sida, ka evidencuar nje ngritje te nivelit viral menjehere mbas nderprejes se kurave.Analizat kane zbuluar qe rrikthimi i semundjes kishte ardhur si pasoje e nje varianti te rri te virusit, i cili shume shpejt kishte zene vendin e virusit qe e kishte infektuar para dy vjetesh.
Dy jave para se te infektohej perseri, ai kishte bere seks te pa mbrojtur kur ishte ne Brazil. Tipi i ri i virusit Hiv qe gjendej ne gjakun e tij, i njohur si nentipi B, eshte hasur vetem ne Brazil,ndersa pacienti ishte i infektuar ne fillim nga nentipi AE,qe gjendet vetem ne azine juglindore.
Zbulimi u be nga nje ekip kerkuesish te Universitetit te Gjeneves,ne Zvicer, dhe eshte publikuar ne numrin e peste te shtatorit te revistes The New England Journal of Medicine.*

----------


## Asteroid

Londer - *1 Miliard obeze ne te gjithe boten. Eshte kjo shifra impresionuese e njerezve qe vuanje nga problemet e obezitetit dhe te mbi peshes. 

Lajmi vine nga nje studim i bere nga Internazional Obesity Task Force (Iotf), nje grup specialistash qe studion pasojat ekonomike te ketij problemi. Sipas ketij studimi, obezet - pra njerezit pesha e te cileve eshte te pakten 30% me shume mbi normen e peshes se trupit - ne te gjithe planetin jane 280 milion.Ndersa jane 700 milion persona,pesha e te cileve eshte mbi normen. 

Shifra qe sipas kerkuesve, jane ne rritje te vazhdueshme. Ne kete studim o mor parasysh dhe problemi,qe sa ndikojne semundjet e lidhura me problemet e ushqimit mbi shpenzimet shendetesore. Rezulton qe 2 deri 8% te shpenzimeve totale te kurave mjekesore ne vendet perendimore jane te lidhura me obezitetin. Tashme dihet qe rreziku per shendetit rritet me rritjen e peshes: grate qe kane probleme mbipeshe p.sh.,kane 6 here me shume mundesi per tu semurur nga diabeti.  Perqindja ngrihet deri ne 90 here per ato qe vuajne nga obeziteti.*

----------


## Asteroid

Mund te jete nje molekule ne tru shkaku i humbjes se memories provokuar nga plakja. Jane te bindur kerkuesit e *Swiss Federal Institute* te Zyrihut qe kane publikuar rezultatet e studimeve te tyre te *Nature*. Shkencetaret zviceriane kane zbuluar ne trurin e minjeve te laboratorit nje enzime (substance me perberje proteine qe ne brendesi te qelizave kontrollon shpejtesine e reaksioneve biokimike) qe eshte ne gjendje te fshije te dhenat dhe informacionet. Kjo molekule memorie ngrenese (e quajtur fosfatazi 1, me siglen *PP1*) ben pjese ne nje sistem shume kompleks qe ripastron trurin nga kujtimet e pa deshirueshme dhe e lejon te filloje nga zeroja. Eksperimentet e ekipit zvicerian treguan qe te minjte e moshuar *PP1* behet me aktive,duke shkaktuar humbjen progresive te memories. Ne te kundert, minjte me nivel te ulet te kasaj enzime nuk i harronin gjerat qe kishin mesuar me para . Nga provat laboratorike rezultoi qe duke bllokuar aktivitetin e *PP1* minjte e rekuperonin plotesisht kapacitetin memorik.

----------


## Asteroid

Prova te pa kundershtueshme per demet qe  shkakton,vetem kjo mund te bllokoje ardhjen ne supermarket dhe ne tavolinat e amerikaneve te proteinave te kafsheve te klonuara.
Po nuk nderhyri Food and Drug Administration (Fda), do te jete e mundur te blejme qumesht te mjele nga lope te klonuara,pervec mishit te vicit dhe te derrit me prejardhje nga kafshe te klonuara.  Sipas ''Washington Post'', jane ne loje interesa kolosale:nuk ka pronar fermash ne SH.B.A. qe mos te jete impenjuar ne biznesin e rritjes  se kafsheve te klonuara dhe qe te mos kete shpenzuar te pakten 20000 $ per kafshe. Klon-tendenca do te mund te ndalohet vetem kur enti federal i kontrollit do te prononcohet brenda fund vitit. Per momentin, Fda vetem ka kercenuar ne rruge formale qe do te gjobise prodhuesit e ushqimeve te klonuara,ushqim i cili eshte gjykuar nga Akademia Kombetare e Shkencave Amerikane me pak i rrezikshem nga ai i modifikuar gjenetikisht.

----------


## Asteroid

Nje grup kerkues i General Hospital of Salzburg, te drejtuar nga Franz Wendtner, bene te ditur rezultatet e nje studimi sipas te cilit personat qe vuajne nga dhimbjet e kurizit nuk kane pasur me dhimbje mbasi degjonin muzike.

Kerkuesit u ndihmuan dhe nga bashkepunimi me 65 paciente te cilet vuanin nga dhimbje kronike te kurrizit te cilat kishin ardhur si pasoje e operacionit ne hernien e diskut (unazat e shtylles kurizore).  

Pacientet u ndane ne dy grupe te ndryshme.Grupi i pare u kurua sipas terapise mjekesore tradicionale,ndersa grupi tjeter duhet te degjonte muzike te pakten 25 minuta ne dite me ane te kufjeve. Mbas tre javesh, kerkuesit vune re permirsime te dukshme ne grupin qe degjonte muzike. Dhimbjet e tyre,ne krahasim me grupin qe u kurua me terapi mjekesore,rezultuan te paperfillshme. 

Sipas Franz Wendtner shpjegimi eshte i thjeshte: melodia muzikore e shoqeruar nga pamje sugjestive dhe relaksuese, ndikon pozitivisht ne sistemin nervor. Ne kete gjendje qetesie, tensionet psikike dhe muskulare ulen duke cliruar nje ndjenje pozitive. 

Per te patur efekte terapeutike thote Franz Wendtner - muzika e keshilluar eshte ajo klasike.

----------

